# Best way for a Lang Nuc into a Warre ?



## BeesInNJ (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a 5 frame langstroth nuc that I'm looking to put into my first Warre. I have one of the waxed cardboard lang nucs. I cut a hole in the bottom about 3 frames wide and half the length of the nuc. I have positioned the cardboard nuc over the Warre box, covered up the exposed half with wood. I will replace the Lang nuc with a complete Warre bottom board and one brood box. Bees will fly in the entrance of the Warre, and up into the Warre brood box then up further into the 5 frame Lang Nuc. They will build new comb in the warre hive while already having the lang frames. Is this okay, sound do-able?


----------



## bjamesvw (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been trying the same thing with a top bar hive because I thought it would be a good idea. It's been three weeks and the bees are not moving down even though the nuc is packed. I think I'm going to dump the bees into the top bar hive (already full of drawn comb) and put a queen excluder between the nuc and top bar hive. My plan is to remove the nuc once the brood has hatched. Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Since you have cut the bottom out of your nuc box, can you use Bee-Quick or some other fumigant to drive them down and out of the nuc? It seems the quickest way to get them out. As far as the resources in the nuc, comb, brood, pollen, etc., you'll just have to cut and rubber band the best you can.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Look here: http://www.beekeeping.isgood.ca/equ...-transition-from-a-langstroth-to-a-warre-hive


----------

